# pixie cuts for little girls



## mrskatiekuj (Jul 18, 2009)

Wanting to get my almost three year old daughter a cute pixie cut. She is pretty good about me brushing her hair out, but she doesn't keep hair clips in for long and her hair often looks a mess. figure I might as well make it easier for both of us. However, I can't find any good pictures online - wondering if any of you have daughters with very short hair styles and wouldn't mind posting on here?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rnra (Dec 15, 2011)

Here's one. I don't know if it's short enough to be "pixie" though.


----------



## grethel (Mar 14, 2009)

This blog writer has a little girl about 3 who has a very short vintagey bob -- if you click over and scroll she's in lots of pictures. http://princesslasertron.com/

My dd, turning 3 this month, has fine straight hair cut in a wedge A-line bob (shorter in the back, longer in front, with bangs). It's short enough to stay out of her face and not get tangled.


----------



## rnra (Dec 15, 2011)

Here's another one that was online.


----------



## rnra (Dec 15, 2011)

Last one.


----------



## mrskatiekuj (Jul 18, 2009)

thanks so much!


----------

